# Bald Eagle Video Cam (Live Broadcast)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*



"The First Lady" laid her first egg of 2016 on February 10th, and laid her second egg on February 14th early in the morning. 
Both parents will carefully incubate the eggs, and both eggs are expected to hatch about 35 days after being laid.

Click to expand...

Washington DC Live Bald Eagle Cam

© 2016 American Eagle Foundation, EAGLES.ORG*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I love seeing these live feeds every year!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do too, Michelle. 
How wonderful to get a glimpse into their world. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This sure is exciting and I hope all goes well with the eagle pair and their incoming chicks! :fingerx:
I tried to watch from both cameras and it seems to not be working for me. 
Maybe I don't have permission to watch due to geographical constraints.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I love nature cams!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks so much for posting the link.bald eagles are truly a magnificent Bird.I love to watch them soar and catch fish.it's a awesome site to see.blessings everyone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*One of the eaglets has hatched now!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-to-hatch-at-arboretum-in-d-c/?wpisrc=nl_buzz*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, welcome to the world, little one!! arty: This video I was able to watch.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So apparently, those in other countries can see the videos but not the streaming live-cams.

Such a cute little eaglet. *


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

I can see the streaming live cams.... lucky me!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful little eaglet and thank you so much for the live feed link, Deborah! I so love experiencing the wild like that  

As a side note, if anyone's looking for some interesting cams, check out Africam--it's a network of several wildlife cameras in a national park in Africa. I've seen elephants, hippos and zebras on there! It is a live feed, so it's hard for me to watch because of the time difference (it's almost always night over there when I turn it on) but I'm sure some of the rest of you could see it 

I love bald eagles, they're so majestic. We have a breeding pair that has lived by our lake for several years now, sometimes we even see them swoop down to snatch up a fish. Magnificent


----------

